# rbh speakers



## thecrowe (Jan 21, 2016)

do we have any rbh speaker fans out there if so what do you have


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Me, and I have a couple;

2 x 1266-SE
1 x 661-SE
2 x 66-SE
1 x 1212-SE
1 x MC-414C
4 x MC-4C
1 x TS-10AP


----------

